# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Линейка новых тарифных планов byfly с учетом трафика «Мой Wi-Fi»

## ByFly

Весной byfly приносит прекрасные вести: компания Белтелеком позаботилась о том, чтобы наши абоненты имели возможность оставаться на связи с миром в погожие весенние дни, пользуясь новой линейкой тарифных планов с учетом трафика *Мой* *Wi**-**Fi**.* 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

